# Your Favorite Korean Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

This poll includes cities from *South Korea* and *North Korea*.

The cities of North Korea that are in the poll are Pyongyang and Wonsan.

Other cities in South Korea that were not included in the poll and have potential are Gangneung, Chuncheon and Ansan.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Seoul*









http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=239co2p&logNo=220623872164









Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Gangnam Intersection









Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Sindorim









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27139890762/

Seoul city by Jacky Yoon, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Busan*









http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12351









http://s21.postimg.cc/9i488zg07/1846174045_f9f07f9a_AB5_W7230.jpg


Visiting the Neighbors... by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Incheon*









by Michael Ryvkin









https://ko.blogshotels.com//wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Gyeongwonjae-Ambassador-2.jpg









http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/image/126F44504F847256228604


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ulsan*









Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Sunset in Ulsan









by Insung Jeon









by Jason Teale


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Naju*









http://pds.joins.com/news/component/newsis/201610/18/NISI20150624_0011088068_web.jpg









http://postfiles11.naver.net/MjAxNz...Ig.JPEG.run-learn/한전KPS_NCS채용_4.jpg?type=w966









http://www.newsworld.co.kr/board/openwysiwyg/uploads/admin/(1)_한전KPS 사옥사진2.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anyang*









http://cfile212.uf.daum.net/image/27390744545E2B192C18A2









http://cfile228.uf.daum.net/image/233E9744545E2B182239BB









http://cfile217.uf.daum.net/image/25541E44545E2B17026469 http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogType...icleno=2333&categoryId=0&regdt=20141108233812


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wonju*









http://photomarketing.co.kr/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/김시동-사진전.jpg









http://mblogthumb4.phinf.naver.net/...0D6AB-011D-4ABB-902E-B72B43D7DD44.JPG?type=w2









http://mblogthumb2.phinf.naver.net/...fejGdgdUg.JPEG.t507808/IMG_9512.jpg?type=w800


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Bucheon*









http://images.skyscrapercenter.com/...l01_(c)haeahn_architecture-park_youngchae.jpg









http://cfile222.uf.daum.net/image/24282D41570EFA88062586









https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/tistory/19194C4F4F85D5600E


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cheonan*









http://image.ajunews.com/content/image/2015/05/27/20150527093928269943.jpg









http://file.instiz.net/data/file/20140602/a/f/1/af112ecc7ace34351c3961008fb8d454.jpg









https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagra...379_218240485323579_6148227370483449856_n.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Suwon*









https://edge-azure.dayre.me/user-uploaded/azure-PRUjj03ViaM5W8C7QZWr.jpg

Samsung Digital City (Suwon) by Samsung Newsroom, no Flickr









https://i2.wp.com/www.corporateland...rce_businesskorea.co_.kr_.jpg?resize=1200,800









https://i2.wp.com/www.corporateland...ldings_Source_glassdoor.com_.jpg?fit=1400,932











https://image.scol.com.cn/data/attachment/forum/201501/08/135537f14dy5mfzyekkwx1.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hwaseong*









by junjojeong









by dongtantechnovalley









by junjojeong









by junjojeong









by hazelnutxp - http://picdeer.com/tag/동탄야경


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hwaseong*









by taroseller









by 0_kyuil_0









by _jimmy_kim_ - http://picdeer.com/tag/동탄야경


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Daejeon*









Daejeon II by Finn Gonschior, no Flickr









Korail Towers-Night-Daejeon-South Korea by Michael Mellinger, no Flickr









https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...n_Image.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20091120075349


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Daejeon*


IMG_6305-Edit by Ievgen Nedrygailov, Flickr에서


Daejeon Ministry of Patriots and Veterans Affairs [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by Minseong Kim (자작), from Wikimedia Commons









by 김광인 (MTBS NETWORK) http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:TJB대전방송_전경.png


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Busan*








Namgu by Jens-Olaf Walter, no Flickr








Gwangan Bridge by Jens-Olaf Walter, no Flickr








Haeundae by Jens-Olaf Walter, no Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Seoul*









http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/14055


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ulsan*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D47uQLyW0AAdOCu.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Incheon*









https://www.airportshuttles.com/assets/incheon-airport-yegina-hotel-shuttles.jpg









https://www.airportshuttles.com/assets/incheon-airport-oceanview-hotel-shuttles.jpg









http://res.heraldm.com/content/image/2019/09/09/20190909000599_0.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hwaseong*









https://www.korvia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/image-photo-dongtan-planned-city-skyline.jpg









https://farm8.static.flickr.com/7159/26522107573_9ba1a65cbc_b.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Seoul*









https://l.namu.la/7a/7a715fc250d45982c3ccc4addf868d92a0c5c93cc897001b3bc0c57041615c1e.jpeg









https://l.namu.la/81/8192230f38c11ec693a8d0b1074b15b23e138b6367a9372dd29e1c770a876338.jpeg









https://ll.namu.la/52/528fe369687730bd19923457551b36039d9563922ce4aa834541fa2d4b4bf398.jpeg









https://ll.namu.la/c9/c9888be88edec725ed864bde8cb20cf19a94c45bbb2e84260012d61aab76b6da.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ulsan*









https://l.namu.la/ff/ff792383d74484ea8bc342b13e8b9fde13b5ed0b6007106dc1d2cdd53c326207.jpeg


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I voted Busan, but the choice between Seoul and Busan is really difficult. I think I would rank them very similarly. That said, I voted for Busan for the modern Skyscrapers on the Beach setting and overall dense clusters around the tallest buildings.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Arent like half of these polled cities just suburbs of Seoul? I can't really think of how the winner could be any city but Seoul and its suburbs.


----------



## NBO EXPLORER (Dec 22, 2020)

Full video below, consider subscribing to our channel if you liked the video. Greetings!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*My Top 10 South Korea skylines (2022)*

1- Seoul
2- Busan
3- Incheon
4- Hwaseong
5- Sejong
6- Suwon
7- Ulsan
8- Daejeon
9- Daegu
10- Cheonan

*Others*

11- Goyang
12- Anyang
13- Seongnam
14- Yongin
15- Changwon
16- Jeju
17- Bucheon
18- Cheongju
19- Ansan
20- Gwangju
21- Sokcho
22- Yeosu
23- Wonju
24- Gimcheon
25- Uijeongbu
26- Jeonju
27- Jinju
28- Gwangyang
29- Naju
30- Geoje
31- Gangneung
32- Pohang
33- Chuncheon
34- Mokpo

*Sejong*









https://ac2-o.namu.la/20210919s2/e7...fd6b585c136c3fd0cae74d65b4c4fc8.jpg?type=orig









https://simg.donga.com/ugc/MLBPARK/Board/16/20/54/64/16205464623413.jpg









https://cdn.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/data3/2021/0810/20210810000429_sreqnfyk.jpg









https://cdn.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/data3/2021/0810/20210810000430_aigxdwph.jpg









https://cdn.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/data3/2021/0810/20210810000431_hifxxduf.jpg









https://www.dogdrip.net/dvs/d/22/01/03/b830fc9702ea71f81718eac84cf2cfc8.jpeg









https://www.dogdrip.net/dvs/d/22/01/03/c99fcf5b6090e57d78e69696d6ec2c71.jpeg









https://simg.donga.com/ugc/MLBPARK/Board/16/20/54/64/16205464623417.jpg








https://cdn.dtnews24.com/news/photo/202108/709672_310953_1751.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Daejeon*









https://cdn.dtnews24.com/news/photo/202108/710659_312133_4047.jpg









https://cdn.cctoday.co.kr/news/photo/202108/2148181_580483_545.jpg









https://www.donggu.go.kr/dg/attach/...f8f8bd82/9a9db098b587ee18b321c826f3707a49.jpg









https://jmagazine.joins.com/_data/photo/2018/10/1971028168_X5bMzSw3_EB8C80ECA084_EBA994EC9DB8.jpg









https://jmagazine.joins.com/_data/photo/2019/08/1966370937_De6vMmbQ_EC9DB4EBAFB8ECA780_2.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jeju*









https://images.trvl-media.com/hotels/10000000/9210000/9202700/9202642/9202642_57_z.jpg









https://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/799/79973456.jpg









https://biz.chosun .com/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Suwon*









https://mblogthumb-phinf.pstatic .net/









https://edge-azure.dayre.me/user-uploaded/azure-PRUjj03ViaM5W8C7QZWr.jpg









https://i2.wp.com/www.corporateland...ldings_Source_glassdoor.com_.jpg?fit=1400,932









https://www.popco.net/zboard/data2/dica_forum_canon/2020/03/20/18454153045e74189bf070b.jpg









by themis_rwby


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Daegu*









https://image.canon-ci.co.kr/pds/gallery/1609756359024_jzG27iQGNs.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Uijeongbu*









https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/tistory/1267E3424FD99A1C09









https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/blog/2566814652A8662C10









https://w.namu .la/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hwaseong*









https://mblogthumb-phinf.pstatic .net/











http://www.wata77.com/data/file/case/238283065_pXMIUVJN_161bfc3a157172cf928d59d61bd27967edffb7b3.jpg













https://image.canon-ci.co.kr/pds/gallery/1601353716931_hA21e3zdOl.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sokcho*









https://img.hankyung.com/photo/202104/ZA.25944291.1.jpg









http://woman.chosun.com/news/photo/202204/97384_80029_1458.jpg









by 속초관광









by 속초관광









https://blog.kakaocdn.net/dn/bsEOpr/btqQXBPiGth/r80rqRKhom9L8zBZ0aUulk/img.png


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yeosu*









https://cf.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/278/278339903.jpg









by sunwoo jeong









https://thereshegoesagain.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/sky-cafe-yeosu-korea-1440x1121.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cheonan*









by Bongsun











http://www.jbnews.com/news/photo/202204/1359828_1164096_1547.jpg













https://image.hogangnono.com/image/nowatermark/original/review/20210323235043_csXfv3Om2IUvM9XxR1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Bucheon*











https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/blog/116B103A4EE5D32010













https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/blog/18050E374EE5D30F25













https://t1.daumcdn.net/cfile/blog/1661E03A4EE5D31F1E


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yangsan*











https://cdn.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/data3/2019/0216/20190216235517_brkyhtkl.jpg











by 양산시청











https://www.popco.net/zboard/data/photo_gallery/2017/03/22/56143002358d1599a0c466.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Goyang*









https://mblogthumb-phinf.pstatic .net/









https://www.sisajournal.com/news/photo/202204/236895_147655_513.jpg











https://image.goodchoice.kr/affiliate/2021/01/21/600940dec7fef.jpg











https://www.smartcitygoyang.kr/images/main/img_slide1.jpg









https://www.smartcitygoyang.kr/images/main/img_slide2.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anyang*











https://www.anyang.go.kr/DATA/board/ayn/original/31c32b8f-f130-4361-aa3e-1b58e9180181.jpg











https://i.imgur .com/T0GR9v3.jpg









https://i.imgur .com/75nhwqH.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Changwon*











https://img.theqoo.net/img/zErCE.jpg













https://culture.changwon.go.kr/images/photo/BBSMSTR_000000000141/customFile_4776_photo.jpg













https://news.kbs.co.kr/data/news/title_image/newsmp4/changwon/news7/2021/04/28/70_5173503.jpg













http://woongs.net/data/file/photo_essy/3547228882_dbcHEDpe_bbe5e8f0fc9c04b05902d1e65e266d1e08df64e7.jpg













https://www.popco.net/zboard/data/dica_forum_nikon/2015/05/22/92283469555f187ebc733.jpg


----------

